# Erste Wakü gesucht



## Carlo30 (24. Oktober 2014)

*Erste Wakü gesucht*

Hi zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einer Wasserkühlung für einen Xeon1230v3. Leider hab ich damit garkeine Erfahrung und würde deshalb gerne eine gute AiO Kühlung nehmen. Als Gehäuse habe ich das Define R4 PCGH Edition im Einsatz, weshalb wohl ein 240mm radiator außer acht genommen werden kann, da ich vermute das ich den Radator hinten am Gehäuse anbringen muss. Geliebäugelt habe ich bisher mit der Rajintek Triton, allerdings hat das neue gehäuse kein Sichtfenster mehr weshalb das ganze dann auch nicht schön leuchten muss. Da tut es auch eine normale Wasserkühlung die farblos ist und nicht mit beleuchtet.

Was würdet ihr mir hier denn vorschlagen? BItte ratet mir nicht zu einer Luftkühlung da ich mich langsam mit der Sache Wasserkühlung befassen will und vielleicht sogar bald eine bauen mag für die Grafikkarte und die CPU. Gibt es denn auch welche für Einsteiger zum selbstbauen bei denen man nicht ganz so viel falsch machen kann?


----------



## Combi (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erste Wakü gesucht*

wakü is immer umständlich und etwas gefährlich.
wasser und hardware vertragen sich halt nicht.

du könntest dir ein einsteigerset bei aquatuning holen.
da is alles für die cpu dabei.erweiterbar.
später oder direkt mitbestellen,einen gpukühler und schlauch und anschlüsse in ensprechender größe.
fertig ist die komplette wakü!

die unterschiedlichen varinaten der komplettpakete findest du auf der site von aquatuning.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erste Wakü gesucht*



Carlo30 schrieb:


> Leider hab ich damit garkeine Erfahrung und würde deshalb gerne eine gute AiO Kühlung nehmen.


 
Wenn du dich nicht an eine richtige traust wirst du die Erfahrungen auch nie sammeln - AiO kann jeder. 

So lange du dich an die Grundregeln einer WaKü hältst (siehe How-Tos...) und gewissenhaft arbeitest kann dir eigentlich nichts passieren. Da auf lange Sicht ein voller Kreislauf mit CPU und GPU her soll wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist der einzig sinnvolle Weg eine "anständige", selbstgebaute WaKü (Beispilkonfigurationen findest du ebenfalls in den How-Tos).

Also nur Mut und überspringe diese unsäglichen AiO-Dinger... kennst das doch, wer immer das macht was er schon kann bleibt immer das was er schon ist! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-12-2013-a.html


----------



## Carlo30 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erste Wakü gesucht*

Okay ich schau mal auf Aquatuning vorbei was ich so finde. Ich weis halt nicht wie ich so manches teil im gehäuse verbauen z.b. sowas hier http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...acool-nexxxos-cool-answer-120-lt/st-set?c=246


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erste Wakü gesucht*

Das Gehäuse muss prinzipiell natürlich mitspielen. So einen kleinen Radi wie du da hast bekommt man aber quasi überall rein und auch festgeschraubt (bei gehäusen ganz ohne Löcher muss eben kurz der Akkubohrer her).

An der Stelle aber die Bemerkung: Jeder bessere Luftkühler für 50€ ist leistungsfähiger als eine 1x120mm-Radi-Wasserkühlung - sprich das Vorhaben ist bisher recht sinnlos.


----------



## Carlo30 (24. Oktober 2014)

Dann muss ich bei der Luftkühlung bleiben. Im define R4 pcgh Edition hab ich keine andere Möglichkeit als 120 radiator.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erste Wakü gesucht*

Radiatoren muss man nicht zwangsweise IM Gehäuse anbringen... 

Deswegen ja der rat zur "echten" WaKü, die ist nicht viel teurer aber sehr viel leistungsfähiger und vor allem frei konfigurierbar - kein Platz im Case für den Radi? Kein problem - einfach an der Seite/hinten wo auch immer dran oder danebenstellen.


----------



## Carlo30 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erste Wakü gesucht*

Außerhalb vom gehäuse kommt mir kein radiator hin, das soll alles schön im gehäuse bleiben. Dann lieber eine Luftkühlung, oder ich warte auf Rajintek Trition die hat schon einen guten Test gehabt. Mal abwarten


----------



## the.hai (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erste Wakü gesucht*

Das Gehäuse ist nur schlecht für eine interne Wasserkühlung geeignet, da man einfach zuwenig Möglichkeiten hat nen Radi unterzubringen.

Im Deckel passt ein 240er, welcher für deine CPU super ausreichen würde. Dann könnte man noch ein/zwei 120er verbauen, was aber recht eng und umständlich sein dürfte. Noch dazu ist die Fläche dann m.M.n. immer noch zu klein um CPU+GPU LEISE zu kühlen und nur das ist das Ziel einer WaKü.

Solltest du wirklich an eine interne Wakü denken, dann würde ich stark einen Gehäusewechsel in Betracht ziehen.

P.S.

Ich kühle mit einem 420er (3x140) nur die CPU, dadurch ist genug Fläche gegeben um auch den dicksten Brummer leise gekühlt zu bekommen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erste Wakü gesucht*

Warum willst du überhaupt eine WaKü für den Xeon?
Brocken ECO rein und gut is.


----------

